# Chat



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've decided to add the chat link back to the site.

http://www.heresy-online.net/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet! I logged in frequently in the GA section, but noone was ever on. :|


----------



## purerockfury (Apr 8, 2007)

nice to have a live chat in a forum. i'll try and be in it as much as possible. hope to see you all there soon.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

on there quite a lot of nights in the week GMT mainly just chattin with jezlad so far lol


----------

